
Israeli settlements, explained - betolink
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E0uLbeQlwjw
======
webmaven
A decent summary of the history with a fairly neutral presentation of the
facts, with only a few small omissions that are worth mentioning:

* The 1967 war was _also_ (just like '48) started by a coalition of the surrounding arab countries attacking Israel.

* A settlment called Yamit was established in the Sinai in '73 after ~5k Bedouins had been expelled from the area in '72\. This may have provoked Egypt's participation in the '73 war (yes, yet another attack by Arab countries).

* The 'Land for Peace' approach was first used when Israel returned the Sinai peninsula to Egypt in '82 following the '79 peace treaty, and in the process evacuated Yamit.

* While most Yamit residents took the compensation offered by the government and left, many refused, and additional hardliners actually _moved in_ to make the evacuation more difficult.

* This pattern was repeated years later on a larger scale with the evacuation of the Gaza settlements, except that the Gaza settlement evacuation was unilateral on Israel's part, rather than a result of a treaty, and the IDF mostly prevented additional people from flooding in prior to the evacuaion.

So, I can definitely see why this history were cut if there were strict time
constraints on the video, but IMO it is an important part of the narrative and
shows the roots of current policies (eg. much of the incentives and support
for West Bank settlements were put in place to convince people to move there
because they were wary of being forced to leave later (just like Yamit and
Gaza) for little compensation if another peace treaty were signed).

[1] [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yamit](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yamit)

